

Cubesats to go interplanetary with tiny plasma drives - JonnieCache
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/07/15/cubesats_to_go_interplanetary_with_tiny_ion_drives/

======
JonnieCache
The kickstarter: [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597141632/cat-a-
thruster...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597141632/cat-a-thruster-for-
interplanetary-cubesats)

